# Seriously



## Butt-Roc (Jun 2, 2008)

So I'm interested in the VW/Bombardier Iltis. But the gearing is not recommended for extended highway use, but can do it. I was just wondering if there was any other gearing options available, such as the gearing used in the Dakar Iltis? If so, could someone point me in the right direction?


----------

